# Programme z.B. Spiele auf OP177B übertragen



## Astralavista (15 Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Ich bin gerade auf einer Inbetriebnahme gewesen und habe einem Maschinenbediener die Funktionen des OP177B gezeigt (Auch mit Systemsteuerung usw). Seine Frage war ob man nicht auch ein Spiel wie z.B. Tetris oder Solitär darauf installieren könnte! Ich weiß zwar das ich über WinCC flex. 2007 Optionen wie PDF-Reader oder Pocket Internet Explorer installieren kann, aber bei "Fremdprogrammen" bin doch etwas ratlos.
Spiele usw. gibt es ja kostenlos im Netz, auf was muss ich achten um die auf einem Siemens OP installieren zu können. Zum Verbindungsaufbau zum Panel benutze ich einen CP5512.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## volker (15 Dezember 2007)

das ist schwierig zu sagen. ist ja ein wince angepasst auf die bedürfnisse.
grundsätzlich versuchs mal mit handheld bzw pocket-pc

ich bin hier auch son bisschen am fummeln mit meinem navigon 3100 (wince 5.0) um da son kleinen handheld raus zu machen
hauptproblem sind meist fehlende dll's.

über den cp wirst du die dateien nicht rüberkriegen.
am besten über netzwerk oder über die mmc karte.

hier mal 2 links

http://www.wiki.gopal-navigator.de/index.php?title=Kompatible_Software


http://www.jostjahn.de/mdpna500t.html


----------



## Astralavista (15 Dezember 2007)

Das war ja mal ne schnelle Antwort.
Ok, leider habe ich keinen Kartenleser für die Karte. Dann werde ich es mal über Netzwerk versuchen. 
Wie funktioniert das dann bei älteren Panels ohne Netzwerkanschluss bzw. bei Mobile Panels (z.B. Mobile Panel 170 / 177) ?


----------



## Superlexx (16 Dezember 2007)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Frage war ob man nicht auch ein Spiel darauf installieren könnte! Ich weiß zwar das ich über WinCC flex. 2007 Optionen wie PDF-Reader oder Pocket Internet Explorer installieren kann, aber bei "Fremdprogrammen" bin doch etwas ratlos.



Man kann AddOns für ProSave auch selber erstellen. Entweder schaut man es sich von den vorhandenen ab oder nutzt die Doku (ist beim WinCC flexible SDK dabei).


----------



## Astralavista (18 Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin in sämtlichen Hilfedateien von WinCC nicht fündig geworden.
Gib mir mal en Tip wo das steht.
btw ... was ist WinCC flexible SDK ?


----------



## volker (19 Dezember 2007)

> Man kann AddOns für ProSave auch selber erstellen


an diese möglichkeit hatte ich gar nicht gedacht

schau mal in dein prosave/addon verzeichnis.
was übertragen wird findest du in den *.pii dateien.


----------

